# qu'avez-vous prévu pour mes 1 an sur MacG ?



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

Dites, ça va faire 1 an le 3 novembre que je poste comme un damné pour me faire accepter de cette grande et belle maison qu'est Mac G !! bon j'y suis moyennement parvenu !!

mais 1 an ça se faite non !!  :love: 

Alors pour mes 1 an, j'aimerai 3 points de frappe supplémentaire ! c'est possible ça   

Bon merci aux modos d'acceder à ma requête et merci aux autres de signer mon livre d'or de mots gentil (de laisser des posts sympa quoi    )


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2004)

Oh toi tu as le cul qui sent la savate, je préfère te prévenir !  :love:


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oh toi tu as le cul qui sent la savate, je préfère te prévenir !  :love:



     :love:


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Dites, ça va faire 1 an le 3 novembre que je poste comme un damné pour me faire accepter de cette grande et belle maison qu'est Mac G !! bon j'y suis moyennement parvenu !!
> 
> mais 1 an ça se faite non !! :love:
> 
> ...


D'après quelqu'un que je connais pas encore très bien, je croyais qu'il fallait savoir être patient !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Pas mieux


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> D'après quelqu'un que je connais pas encore très bien, je croyais qu'il fallait savoir être patient !!



dit donc jeune padawan !! tu veux que je te soulève du sol en toupie ??!!??   

ça fait tout de même un an...


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux



z'ai même pas peur...   

enfin pas trop... gloups


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> dit donc jeune padawan !! tu veux que je te soulève du sol en toupie ??!!??
> 
> ça fait tout de même un an...


Hors sol en toupie? ça non, je préfère l'éviter !

Et puis d'abord je m'appelle pas padawan


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2004)

Je ne sais pas si c'est réalisable, mais je veux bien t'offrir 1 000 (mille) de mes supebes posts. Renseigne toi et tiens moi au courant.

   

C'est pas une blague.


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2004)

Quelqu'un a de la peinture blanche ?
Je propose de lui offrir un "iPod" pour son anniversaire !    :love:


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est réalisable, mais je veux bien t'offrir 1 000 (mille) de mes supebes posts. Renseigne toi et tiens moi au courant.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas une blague.



cool j'suis preneur !!   

dites les modos, est-ce possible ça de passer mille posts d'un compte à l'autre ?
alors du sien au miens et pas l'inverse s'il vous plait


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2004)

Un coud'boule  ?  

Mais juste le 3 novembre  :rateau:


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un coud'boule  ?
> 
> Mais juste le 3 novembre  :rateau:



ou un part jour jusqu'au 3 novembre


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ou un part jour jusqu'au 3 novembre



J'voudrais bien, mais c'est la machine qui veux pas


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ou un part jour jusqu'au 3 novembre


 non, non.
juste un gros coudboul bien rouge le 3 novembre


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'voudrais bien, mais c'est la machine qui veux pas



 :mouais: heiiiinhnaaaheiiiinn :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> z'ai même pas peur...
> 
> enfin pas trop... gloups



7 boules à la fraise, ça te va pour fêter ça ?!


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non, non.
> juste un gros coudboul bien rouge le 3 novembre



bon un par semaine au moins alors !  :rose:


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 7 boules à la fraise, ça te va pour fêter ça ?!



'tain j'avais demandé des posts sympa, c'est pas trop demander quand même ça merde !!   `


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain j'avais demandé des posts sympa, c'est pas trop demander quand même ça merde !!   `



Je ne pouvais pas deviner que tu n'aimais pas les fraises !!  :mouais:


----------



## benjamin (11 Octobre 2004)

Un ban ?
(d'un an)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non, non.
> juste un gros coudboul bien rouge le 3 novembre



Vendu !


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> cool j'suis preneur !!
> 
> dites les modos, est-ce possible ça de passer mille posts d'un compte à l'autre ?
> alors du sien au miens et pas l'inverse s'il vous plait


 kékissèt' ce traffic de posts :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Qu'aves-vous prévu pour mes 1 an sur MacG



ben, du goudron et des plumes, pourquoi tu demandes ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non, non.
> juste un gros coudboul bien rouge le 3 novembre



Faudrait faire une rouge, un vert, un rouge, un vert, ça ferait une jolie guirlande  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> kékissèt' ce traffic de posts :mouais: :mouais:


 tu cours le post ou le coudboul, mais il te faut choisir


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

Sinon pour l'iPod, on peut toujours demander à Amok  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

3 boules??

oki choisit 3 mais pas une de plus


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Un ban ?
> (d'un an)



heuuu... non  

par contre y'a Barbarella qui a eu une seggestion très intéressante, à savoir de me transférer 1000 de ses posts ! c'est comme à la SNCF, c'est possible ?


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 3 boules??
> 
> oki choisit 3 mais pas une de plus


 c'est quoi ces couleurs, c'est pô dans le manuel ???


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 3 boules??
> 
> oki choisit 3 mais pas une de plus



Sniff, Sniff, Sniff, merci tu es la seule avec Barbarella à m'avoir dit ou proposée un truc gentil !    :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Sniff, Sniff, Sniff, merci tu es la seule avec Barbarella à m'avoir dit ou proposée un truc gentil !    :love:  :love:



Quoi ? t'en veux pas de mon coud'boule ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Sniff, Sniff, Sniff, merci tu es la seule avec Barbarella à m'avoir dit ou proposée un truc gentil !    :love:  :love:



Et en plus c'est sérieux, je prépare ma retraite


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? t'en veux pas de mon coud'boule ?



mais si heuuuuu...

mais t'es pas du genre généreux c'est tout  :rose:


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Sniff, Sniff, Sniff, merci tu es la seule avec Barbarella à m'avoir dit ou proposée un truc gentil !    :love:  :love:


  et dire qu'on voulait gentiment t'offir des coudbouls


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'on voulait gentiment t'offir des coudbouls



ça fait plaisir de se sentir aimé


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus c'est sérieux, je prépare ma retraite



Tu vas pas nous faire ça, barbarella, on commence à peine à te revoir.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas pas nous faire ça, barbarella, on commence à peine à te revoir.




main non elle a mis ses lunette de soleil

elle va juste prendre quelques jours de vacance, n'est pas barbarella?  :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2004)

L'autre jour, une amie me demandait pourquoi "nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours", l'ancienne signature de poiledep, me faisait rire. Et elle rajoutait "Dans votre truc, c'est quand qu'on est plus nioubie" ?
Hé bien tu vois, je suis dans la perplexité. Parce qu'avec plus de 2000 posts, et quasi un an d'existence, semac est toujours un nioubie !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Dites, ça va faire 1 an le 3 novembre que je poste comme un damné pour me faire accepter de cette grande et belle maison qu'est Mac G !! bon j'y suis moyennement parvenu !!
> 
> mais 1 an ça se faite non !!  :love:
> 
> ...




 C'est ici maintenant "la blague du Lundi" ???   

Je ne comprends pas tout là, pfff c'est énervant d'être noubie !  :rateau:


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

j'suis sympa quand même !! je vous ai ouvert un thread rien que pour vous   rien que pour vous vous entraîner à être drôle... et va falloir de l'entraînement à certains d'entre vous !! :mouais: les pas bons se reconnaîtront    :rateau:


----------



## anntraxh (11 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'autre jour, une amie me demandait pourquoi "nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours", l'ancienne signature de poiledep, me faisait rire. Et elle rajoutait "Dans votre truc, c'est quand qu'on est plus nioubie" ?
> Hé bien tu vois, je suis dans la perplexité. Parce qu'avec plus de 2000 posts, et quasi un an d'existence, semac est toujours un nioubie !




mais tu fais erreur, cher Rezba (ou ton amie ...) , "nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours" était, (est ? ) la signature de Tigrou , et non de poildep ! 

là dessus, que ce soit Tigrou ou poildep ... ce sont des mecs sympas !


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2004)

Barbarella bazarde son stock et on chipote ?   

Réagissez, bon dieu !


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Barbarella bazarde son stock et on chipote ?
> 
> Réagissez, bon dieu !



merde laissez moi au moins ça, que je me fasse descendre par tout le monde ok, mais laissez moi les posts de Barbarella !!! M'enfin...


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2004)

Si elle reste, j't'en donne mille aussi


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Barbarella bazarde son stock et on chipote ?
> 
> Réagissez, bon dieu !



Ben oui, c'est pas des promesses en l'air. 1000 (Mille posts), et sans rien en contrepartie.
Mais c'est une offre exclusive, réservée à semac, il doit donner sa réponse avant demain 18 heures, sinon je double mon offre en faveur de quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est pas des promesses en l'air. 1000 (Mille posts), et sans rien en contrepartie.
> Mais c'est une offre exclusive, réservée à semac, il doit donner sa réponse avant demain 18 heures, sinon je double mon offre en faveur de quelqu'un d'autre.



Semaaaac ?  Pas bouger !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est pas des promesses en l'air. 1000 (Mille posts), et sans rien en contrepartie.
> Mais c'est une offre exclusive, réservée à semac, il doit donner sa réponse avant demain 18 heures, sinon je double mon offre en faveur de quelqu'un d'autre.




desolé mais la dessus compte pas sur moi


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est pas des promesses en l'air. 1000 (Mille posts), et sans rien en contrepartie.
> Mais c'est une offre exclusive, réservée à semac, il doit donner sa réponse avant demain 18 heures, sinon je double mon offre en faveur de quelqu'un d'autre.




oooooh mais j'accepte avec grand plaisir !! je suis très touché et tout rouge !! bon on dirait pas comme ça mais je vous jure que je suis tout rouge !!
 

et vraiment rien en contrepartie ?? j'ai même pas à payer de mon corps ?   

dommage...


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2004)

Faut pas regretter.

 Bon aller au lit. :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Octobre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Un ban ?
> (d'un an)


 A un euro le pack auto ban pour 24 H, c'est un beau cadeau


----------



## Bassman (12 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> A un euro le pack auto ban pour 24 H, c'est un beau cadeau


 ca donnerai presque envie


----------



## Bassman (12 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Dites, ça va faire 1 an le 3 novembre que je poste comme un damné pour me faire accepter de cette grande et belle maison qu'est Mac G !! bon j'y suis moyennement parvenu !!
> 
> mais 1 an ça se *faite* non !!  :love:



On pourrait t'offrir éventuellement un dico, mais il est déja intégré a safari, reste juste à l'activer


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> mais tu fais erreur, cher Rezba (ou ton amie ...) , "nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours" était, (est ? ) la signature de Tigrou , et non de poildep !
> 
> là dessus, que ce soit Tigrou ou poildep ... ce sont des mecs sympas !


 on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile !


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

si tu veux, semac, je veux bien te donner quelques posts aussi. Il paraît que j'en ai trop...


----------



## nato kino (12 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ca donnerai presque envie


Alors c'est ça ta récompense ? Testeur de packs macGé ? Ah ben ça assure !!


----------



## nato kino (12 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il paraît que j'en ai trop...



Nan, ça c'est le talent !!


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nan, ça c'est le talent !!


 Pourquoi tu rigoles ?


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu rigoles ?


 pour me faire plaisir. c'est mon smiley préféré


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ca donnerai presque envie


 C'est sur que "Banni", ça fait mieux que "en tongs"


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait t'offrir éventuellement un dico, mais il est déja intégré a safari, reste juste à l'activer



Peut être trop subtile pour que tu comprennes...   

Pas grave, un jour tu comprendras


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

Heeehooooo les modos, vous m'entendez la hauuuuuUUUUuuuut...  vous pouvez me donner les 1000 posts que me donne Barbarella ??!!??  

merci


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Heeehooooo les modos, vous m'entendez la hauuuuuUUUUuuuut...  vous pouvez me donner les 1000 posts que me donne Barbarella ??!!??
> 
> merci



Boulet rouge


----------



## iTof (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Boulet rouge


deiz-ha-bloaz mat Semac !


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Boulet rouge



Rrrraaaaaaaaaaaah non...


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Heeehooooo les modos, vous m'entendez la hauuuuuUUUUuuuut...  vous pouvez me donner les 1000 posts que me donne Barbarella ??!!??
> 
> merci




Te donner mille posts ? Qui viendraient de Barbarella ? Ben non, ça non. Non non non. 
Demande à Bengili, peut être qu'il te fera un statut rien qu'à toi : "semac est coincé à vie dans la cage à gogo"... !  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2004)

Barbarella ? 
Qu'est-ce qu'il y a ? On t'ennuie ? T'es malade ? Tu pars vivre en montagne ? L'ambiance post ubb-threads te gave ?
Pars si tu veux (ou dois), mais explique-toi, par pitié ! (sinon, je fais appel à Pravda la survireuse pour te remettre dans le droit chemin !  )

PS : moi-même je fais des breaks du bar de plusieurs mois, des fois


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Demande à Bengili, peut être qu'il te fera un statut rien qu'à toi : "semac est coincé à vie dans la cage à gogo"... !  :rateau:



C'est un coup à ruiner une discothéque ça...


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2004)

On fait quoi, alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> On fait quoi, alors ?




simple ma chere.......


tu garde tes post et tu RESTE !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


facile non?


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> On fait quoi, alors ?



À ton avis ?


----------



## J-L (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> À ton avis ?


Moi chuis partant!   :love:


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

J-L a dit:
			
		

> Moi chuis partant!   :love:



C'est bizarre, il y a comme une odeur de chat tout à coup... :mouais: :love:


----------



## semac (14 Octobre 2004)

plus que 3 semaines et tournée générale de coup d'boule pour moi :love:   

cooooOOOOOOOOOOooooool


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> plus que 3 semaines et tournée générale de coup d'boule pour moi :love:
> 
> cooooOOOOOOOOOOooooool



Bonne idée ça, on va attendre 3 semaines avant de te bouler. :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée ça, on va attendre 3 semaines avant de te bouler. :rateau:


Dommage le rouge lui va si bien


----------



## semac (14 Octobre 2004)

bah non


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah non


 pleure pas ou t'auras rien !


----------



## semac (20 Octobre 2004)

HHhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeee... n'oubliez pas !! plus que 13 jours avant mes 1 an ici !! faîtes chauffer la machine à boule


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> HHhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeee... n'oubliez pas !! plus que 13 jours avant mes 1 an ici !! faîtes chauffer la machine à boule



Encore 13 jours à attendre avant de te bouler... C'est long hein...    :rateau:


----------



## semac (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Encore 13 jours à attendre avant de te bouler... C'est long hein...    :rateau:



Mouuuuuaaaahh !!   

bon je tolère quelques coups de boule d'entraînement au rythme de 1 voir 2 par semaine, mais pas plus !! attention je vous surveille   :hein:


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2004)

ben faudrait voir à ne pas gacjher les surprises quand même.

une petite cure d'abstinence pour preparer ton indigestion de coudbouls d'anniversaire (de beaux coudbouls bien murs  )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

*et pour noel vous avez dejà pensé  a cotiser pour m'offrir un ipod ROSE??????.......


merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2004)

Ah, ben non, je cotise déjà pour le serveur des m4k, désolé


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2004)

ben non, pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

sinon je veux bien trouver le *pouf waff mini citron vert* sous mon sapin de noel  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

et noubliez pas !! dans 2 jours cela fera 1 an que je suis pensionnaire de MacG !!  

alors tenez vos promesses


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et noubliez pas !! dans 2 jours cela fera 1 an que je suis pensionnaire de MacG !!
> 
> alors tenez vos promesses


merde plus que deux jours pour te pousser au ban


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et noubliez pas !! dans 2 jours cela fera 1 an que je suis pensionnaire de MacG !!
> 
> alors tenez vos promesses



Tu vas avoir comme cadeau : un point en plus de force à bouler !


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde plus que deux jours pour te pousser au ban


zip... je sais ou est ton intérêt et ton vice


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde plus que deux jours pour te pousser au ban



Bah, nan, personne n'est pressé


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

oui les gars prenez votre temps pour me virer


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

1 an sur MacG





Merci de ne pas m'oubliez !! tous ceux qui m'ont promis des coups de boules !!     

Sinon j'aimerai bien 2 points de force de frappe en plus 

      ​


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

tiens, voilà pour toi mon loulou


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

t'es content ?


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

à part ça : "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

Gééééééééééniaaaaaaaall    

Merci ils sont terribles !!


----------



## nato kino (3 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ne pas m'oubliez !! tous ceux qui m'ont promis des coups de boules !!
> ​



Tu tiens vraiment à les avoir tes coups de boule rouge alors ?    :love:


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

Que pensez-vous de mon nouveau look !!  ça déchire grave comme disent les jeunes  

ça mérite un coup de boule !! à l'auteur déjà Poildep et à moi pour porter aussi bien ce nouveau look   :love:


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu tiens vraiment à les avoir tes coups de boule rouge alors ?    :love:


RRrrrrrroooooooooh non du vert bien sur   :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

pense aux voisins !


----------



## iTof (3 Novembre 2004)

semac : pas pu te bouler..., ni les autres d'ailleurs


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

ben z'avez pas été très sympa pour mes 1 an !!
peu m'ont bouler, très peu même !!  
pourtant pas mal d'entre vous me l'avez promis :mouais: 

je note, si si, je le note


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ben z'avez pas été très sympa pour mes 1 an !!
> peu m'ont bouler, très peu même !!
> pourtant pas mal d'entre vous me l'avez promis :mouais:
> 
> je note, si si, je le note


 en ce lendemain d'election je te rapellerais juste cette phrase que l'on prete à JFK l'ancien :
"ne te demande pas ce que l'amerique à fait pour toi, mais ce que tu peux faire pour l'amérique."

(un conseil, remplace l'amerique par ce que tu veux  )


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en ce lendemain d'election je te rapellerais juste cette phrase que l'on prete à JFK l'ancien :
> "ne te demande pas ce que l'amerique à fait pour toi, mais ce que tu peux faire pour l'amérique."
> 
> (un conseil, remplace l'amerique par ce que tu veux  )



ne te demande pas ce que ce que tu veux à fait pour toi, mais ce que tu peux faire pour ce que tu veux ?


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pense aux voisins !


 qu'il est lourd ce Semac !


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ne te demande pas ce que ce que tu veux à fait pour toi, mais ce que tu peux faire pour ce que tu veux ?


  

et maintenant en verlant


----------



## ficelle (3 Novembre 2004)

et pour mes 5 ans, vous m'en mettrez aussi des coups de boules ? 

je crois qu'il va être de temps de faire un petit film, histoire de me remonter  !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et pour mes 5 ans, vous m'en mettrez aussi des coups de boules ?
> 
> je crois qu'il va être de temps de faire un petit film, histoire de me remonter  !


dis donc tu veux pas un -700 toi aussi ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ben z'avez pas été très sympa pour mes 1 an !!
> peu m'ont bouler, très peu même !!


6ème post drôle, 'tain tu accélères là


----------



## semac (4 Novembre 2004)

Merci à tous mes bouleurs... bande de coquins va :mouais: 


dès que je peux je rends à ceux à qui je ne l'ai pas déjà fait !!   :love: 


Supermoquette, ravis que tu ais noté mes progrès en blague vraiment très très drôle  

moouarf


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette, ravis que tu es noté mes progrès en blague vraiment très très drole



par contre la grammaire


----------



## semac (4 Novembre 2004)

Quel Grand-mère ? :mouais:


----------

